# dumb hydraulic coupler question



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I have no problem with normal ag hydraulic couplers but these skid loader ones have me puzzled. What is the trick to attach and detach these quick couplers?? How do you get the collar to retract? Many thanks!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Had that kind of couplers on hydraulic tools when I worked on a bucket truck! They slide back from the end the same as the common couplers we are all used to. They of course will work easier if pressure is relieved before attempting to couple or uncouple. Also try rotating the collar back and forth while sliding it.
HTH, Dave


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Most of the hydraulic couplers like the ones on my bobcat have 2 pins on the body and notches in the collar which have to be lined up and if you push the hose toward the coupler (I use my body weight to push against the hose) and then move the collar it should work much easier. If that is what you are doing and are still having trouble, on my bobcat I have an auxiliary pressure relief button in the cab that kills the engine and releases the pressure. Then the hoses come off without any pushing required.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

We have these flat face couplers on everything and even a few pounds of pressure will lock them up. You don't have to slide the collar back at all when connecting, only when disconnecting and most have an alignment pin. All you have to do is push them together to connect. We even run 1" on our truck wet kits and they are awesome. Those must be disconnected in a certain order to relieve pressure right. Our newer JCB is electro/hydraulic on the function with no relief. It can be tricky with certain attachments. Temperature differences can pressure your attachment and make them hard to connect. Still, they are WAY cleaner than anything else.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

These couplers are called "dripless" couplers. They are expensive and cause problems if not used often enough and they constanlty freeze up if they get wet in the winter and freeze solid, if this happens when disconnecting with the tractor running you will have a mess on your hands. Any pressure in the system and they will not allow you to attach them, which means they are very much a pia in the case of thermal expansion, in the case of un hooking something in the am. the sun comes out, heats it up and then you go to hook up to it later in the day and are forced to loosen off a fitting to relieve the pressure.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Basically, pardon the expression, they suck. I've seen people change theirs out to regular Pioneer couplers. Not sure if you can get the same flow thru Pioneers as you can the flat ones though.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

In order to disconnect, you need to shove the hyd. lines in to relieve the pressure and they should come right off on those type of couplers. Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for your replies!

I just couldn't get my head wrapped around the whole idea. I was trying to pull back on the collar but couldn't make it go. This morning I got fooling around and found out you just push them together without having to pull back the collar. My post hole auger has Pioneer ends and my new Bobcat has the flat face. I came across a spare set of flat face ends so I made up adapters to go from flat face to pioneer.


----------

